# ROFL - Golden Retriever Eating Breakfast



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha that was so cute . . and funny!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

That was wicked funny!!!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

lol...ok..that is just wayyyy to funny!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

ROFL...thanks for that...too funny:lol:


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG, how funny


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just saw this, LOL


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That was very cute.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Hahahahaha! Too funny :new (13):


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That is funny stuff. My favorite part is how much fun the dog is having the whole time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Me and Bob-n-Tash posted this awhile back, got very little attention -- I think I didn't title it right! But glad to see it making the rounds again, it definitely is worth seeing


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are some other good ones. :bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

For anyone who hasn't watched these videos of Ginger you have to!

They are truly hysterical

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaAVZ2yXDBo


----------

